

My first Mac. 50 months and counting. - sebarciszewski
http://www.sebastianarciszewski.com/archives/347

======
joshuaellinger
I'm on my second because my first lost a battle with my 3yr old.

I got a MacBook Pro Retina and expected to have buyers remorse over the price
tag.

It just didn't happen. The extract crispness of the display is wonderful. The
SSD gives me much longer battery life and I put 16GB RAM in it.

You simply cannot get a PC that has anything close to the same quality. Too
bad.

